# GA Tech vs UT-Knoxville thread



## lampern (Sep 3, 2017)

Chick Fil A Kickoff Classic

8 PM

I have to say Mercedes Benz Stadium is an impressive venue for football.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2017)

Looking forward to it.

I bet Dawg fans are not


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2017)

lampern said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> I bet Dawg fans are not



Any TRUE college football fan, regardless of allegiance, will be happy to have some college football on Monday night. Looking forward to it, myself. It could be worse, it could be Bethune-Cookman and Savannah State playing.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 4, 2017)

All I can say is Go Vols!!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Go Jackets, should be an exciting game!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

I dunno - 10RC? They got all the 5 stars- couldn't we open with UT Chattanooga?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2017)

lampern said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> I bet Dawg fans are not



Why do you say that? I always look forward to a chance to see the Vols loose!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2017)

Not looking forward to this match-up.  We're already down 2 LBs,  more than likely a DT in Shy Tuttle and I'll almost guarantee another injury or 2 will happen in the game


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 4, 2017)

lampern said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> I bet Dawg fans are not



why not, we got our win and now get to pull for the vols to get er done vs the maggots.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2017)

Should be a good game , any way they both can get beat ? I'm gonna predict  ( 35 - 14 Tennessee with Ga Tech scoring late on Tennessees 2nd string !!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Wish it was on regular free OTA antenna TV like other fine competitive battles the last couple days.  

Hoping for a good Georgia home team showing by the Jackets.  

Ought to be a good 'un.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not looking forward to this match-up.  We're already down 2 LBs,  more than likely a DT in Shy Tuttle and I'll almost guarantee another injury or 2 will happen in the game



Gonna be a lot of chop blocks. The big unknown is whether the refs will call them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Not pulling for either one, but I went with UT in this one for my picks.


----------



## lampern (Sep 4, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> why not, we got our win and now get to pull for the vols to get er done vs the maggots.



LOL

Got Dawg fans rooting for UT and some for Tech.

I just hope its a good game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Let's go!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

Don't like our chances but Go Jackets!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2017)

I reckon this is the game thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

go jacketz.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Not much to it yet for either offense


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2017)

Not boading well for Tenn. GT's defense living in the backfield


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2017)

Rushing 3-4 and getting home


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Drew first blood.  Good sign!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2017)

Tech special team not special when Berry has the ball. Kid is stupid fast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Prediction, GT is 4-0 vs the SEC  . . .


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like a team can run on the Vols


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2017)

Not impressed with either one yet,wish they could both lose


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prediction, GT is 4-0 vs the SEC  . . .



I dunno about that Quackbro.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Volbillies finally able to punch one in to tie it up at 7


----------



## tcward (Sep 4, 2017)

No way Techie can beat Lifes' Champions...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

GT cant lay the ball on the ball on the ground, and expect to have any chance.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2017)

Hope CKS and Chaney are taking notes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Not impressed with either one yet,wish they could both lose





KyDawg said:


> GT cant lay the ball on the ball on the ground, and expect to have any chance.




Are you two tards  watching the same game I am ???


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 4, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Hope CKS and Chaney are taking notes



Still early but you can bet that least the DVR is on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

And Pookie, I don't want to hear anything about a LEGAL block.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Every time it shows Butch Jones' face up close, it leaves a big red glow on my TV for several seconds!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Horns said:


> Tech special team not special when Berry has the ball. Kid is stupid fast



Following the game from the live web scoreboards, I sure would like to see both of his long kick return replays, especially that last longer one.  Just checked his background info to learn he's a senior from Fairburn, GA.  GT better step up the D when he's in the game 



> (15:00 - 1st) Shawn Davis kickoff for 60 yds , Evan Berry return for 35 yds to the Tenn 40





> (0:06 - 1st) Shawn Davis kickoff for 61 yds , Evan Berry return for 51 yds to the GTech 45


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you two tards  watching the same game I am ???



Right???


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Has the Tennessee offense even been on the field in the second quarter ?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Every time it shows Butch Jones' face up close, it leaves a big red glow on my TV for several seconds!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you two tards  watching the same game I am ???



Gt is outplaying them right now but you cant give UT points cause you fumble.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2017)

Coach Sgt Carter gonna have heart attack.
Face blood red!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Booyaa


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

We may be able to keep it close.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Fans booing butch


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Tennessee sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2017)

Vols suck! Go Tech!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Fans booing again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck! Go Tech!!



Finally got a lick of sense did ya!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck! Go Tech!!



this. daily volsux.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh my goodness
We're getting our butts beat
Down here by G-T


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Finally got a lick of sense did ya!



Brown is like me. He dislikes the vols so bad he would pull for the devil  if the vols played him.......


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

The Vols make strange bed fellows.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> The Vols make strange bed fellows.



Wait - I dont like the way that sounds.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Every time it shows Butch Jones' face up close, it leaves a big red glow on my TV for several seconds!





Twiggbuster said:


> Coach Sgt Carter gonna have heart attack.
> Face blood red!!





Throwback said:


> Fans booing butch





Was wondering about this & why the live web scoreboards seemed to have sort of a red glow at times, but after doing some web googling, it's much more understandable. 



http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...ercedes-benz-stadium/6uo841cfvmm1jch894oihjok

Butch Jones: Georgia Tech has advantage over Tennessee after walkthrough of Mercedes-Benz Stadium


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Gt is outplaying them right now but you cant give UT points cause you fumble.




The Alzheimers done kicked in, still gottalota foosball to play !!!


GT will manage to lose this one.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Brown is like me. He dislikes the vols so bad he would pull for the devil  if the vols played him.......



If the Vols played Russia, I would be saying go big red.


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2017)

Tech looks pretty good


but, they are playing Tennessee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Tech looks pretty good
> 
> 
> but, they are playing Tennessee




Wasn't Tennastys' defense ranked first in the SEC ??


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Georgia Tech time of possession 21:17 to UT's 8:43 and Tech receives in the 2nd half. As long as we don't turn it over anymore and keep grinding should be ok, GO Jackets!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Finally got a lick of sense did ya!



I'll pull for anyone playing the scum known as Vols..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> If the Vols played Russia, I would be saying go big red.



If the vols played the Norks, I would be saying throw the bomb early and often...........


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasn't Tennastys' defense ranked first in the SEC ??



keep telling yourself that


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2017)

On what basis? This is their first game. Talking heads predictions like the weatherman are often wrong


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> On what basis? This is their first game. Talking heads predictions like the weatherman are often wrong



Well weatherman, ya gotta go by something . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Vols suck


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Only able to follow the live web scoreboards, appears GT's O strategy is rushing a QB & a main RB with an occasional 2nd relief RB & a surprise change up of few long pass completions (2). Seems similar to last few years offense approach.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

They can't stop the dive.  They are in big trouble


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Georgia Tech time of possession 21:17 to UT's 8:43 and Tech receives in the 2nd half. As long as we don't turn it over anymore and keep grinding should be ok, GO Jackets!!



Good point.  Appears GT offense is doing well with 3-times more yards & 3-times more 1st downs besides having the ball 3-times longer.  Hope GT can avoid costly turnovers.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

"All in all it's just another brick in the wall"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And Pookie, I don't want to hear anything about a LEGAL block.



It's the nature of the beast with all the north south shifting and diagonal blocking on an option offense. 
I reckon i'll find out how it ended in the morning. Tennerssee may pull a UCLA but it looks hopeless with Dormandy at QB.
Night all!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

LAter bammer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Chew that clock


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the nature of the beast with all the north south shifting and diagonal blocking on an option offense.
> I reckon i'll find out how it ended in the morning. Tennerssee may pull a UCLA but it looks hopeless with Dormandy at QB.
> Night all!



Brother you know foosball as well as anybody, GT is just a different world, highschool ball . . .


Can you SEC  fans say 21 -7 ???


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2017)

Tech's QB playing well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

We still  have plenty of time to lose this game . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother you know foosball as well as anybody, GT is just a different world, highschool ball . . .
> 
> 
> Can you SEC  fans say 21 -7 ???



I hope the Jackets score 100!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope the Jackets score 100!



Lawd only knows bro !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Go  TEK


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

We that was UGAly


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Don't know how Tech could look much better. They let a penalty stop that drive. They are stopping their selves.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Well time for tech to poop the bed and lose


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

And here we go......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> And here we go......[/QUO


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

dangit man, fine throw/catch..


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 4, 2017)

So as long as Tech 1) doesn't turn it over and 2) have to kick long field goals; they should stay in control. Keep grinding!!! Let's go Jackets


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

That's what I'm talkin bout!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Butch must not have given them boys any pudding.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Pooch kick kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Reckon where Lil bucknasty be hiding out?????


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Ooops


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Looked like UGA kicking off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

GT OWNS the sec !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Gt doing some poor tackling this half.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Come on D.   Y'all better than that


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Reckon where Lil bucknasty be hiding out?????



Oh he will show up if UT ever gets ahead. He will tell us that they were running a vanilla offense.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Loving the game of thrones music by the band lol


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Oh he will show up if UT ever gets ahead. He will tell us that they were running a vanilla offense.





I think Tech is playing vanilla


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Ouch!  Whatta good UT 50-yard passing TD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT OWNS the sec !!!!



thw the sec. Roll Tide. go tek.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Time to get that stop boys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

dangit bro, it's a game now, we gotta score, no turnovers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

My buttocks are starting to pucker . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT OWNS the sec !!!!



I don't know if they own the whole SEC house, but they got a pretty good grip on the cellar right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My buttocks are starting to pucker . .



you sound like a vol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Shoulda had a pick there but I'll take it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

16 is a playa


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nastehhh!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Good grief a trash can on the sideline as some kind of trophy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Uh oh, GT fumble ain't good even after GT senoir's long 36-yard 1st run of the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Good grief a trash can on the sideline as some kind of trophy.



That's where they'll prolly be putting Butch after the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

TEK trying to give the vowels the game.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

And the tech meltdown continues


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Give aways will kill you.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Ooops


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh no


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Uh oh. Oh no! Besides fumble turnovers, long opponent pass completions can be game killers.

Hoping GT does not snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. 

UT moving the ball well now.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Bucknasty about to post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 4, 2017)

SMHing


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Worst tackling I have ever seen. If they could hallway tackle this game would be over.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Bucknasty about to post



Yep he will be in da house after he gets the go head from VolTalk.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

One thing's for certain, Tech has them a QB. Scrappy lil joker.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Ol butch gonna be red faced if this kick is good......


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2017)

And GT marches down for a FG attempt to win it.  I think Butch's face is actually orange now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> One thing's for certain, Tech has them a QB. Scrappy lil joker.



He gonna have a hard time staying healthy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Tech got away with a block in the back a couple downs ago. Butch's face was blood red.

All right, Tech. Up to y'all.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

TEK don't wanna go to OT.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2017)

Butch mad.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

All comes down to the FG kicker.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Tech got away with a block in the back a couple downs ago. Butch's face was blood red.
> 
> All right, Tech. Up to y'all.



Their RB is moving forward before every snap.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

And the kick is up and it's no good...... oh no


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> And the kick is up and it's no good...... oh no



Thanks for the update since live web scoreboard play-by-play updates always get slow towards the end of games. 

Yikes!  Not looking good.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

I am out, GT done decided to hand it to them on a platter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh SNAAAAAP, it's done got real now, time to separate the men from the boys.  Who wants it more???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> TEK don't wanna go to OT.





Dangit Coop, you pt the janx on us !! 


We got this !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Uh oh ..... now what butchie gonna pull.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit Coop, you pt the janx on us !!
> 
> 
> We got this !!!



Least I ain't like Matty6 and say techs gonna Win in a blood bath........


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Least I ain't like Matty6 and say techs gonna Win in a blood bath........



i picked the vols but i hope tek wins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Yessssssssssss !!!!  Hold D !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Tech Playa down.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Oops TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope this is over before Saturday night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Seriously??  I really wanna see Butch hava a heart attack . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Still going . . .


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I hope this is over before Saturday night.



Or before my phone battery dies...... on 8% now....... I like to post if the vowels loose


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

Here come Lil bucky gonna tell us all what a powerhouse UT is and how they are back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm gonna puke . .


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 4, 2017)

go for 2?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 4, 2017)

oh my


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2017)

CPJ may just be a little crazy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Ouch, that hurt; what a major bummer of a loss for GT.  Makes no sense at all using their biggest weakness in passing to go for the win while going for tough 2.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 4, 2017)

To bad
So sad


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

WOW! UT stops them for the win 42-41

Keep ya heads up, Tech bros! Y'all look like ya have a team to win a lot of games with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Gamble and lose, dangit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> CPJ may just be a little crazy.




May ??  Booger Picker needs to be in Central State..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> WOW! UT stops them for the win 42-41
> 
> Keep ya heads up, Tech bros! Y'all look like ya have a team to win a lot of games with.



not with a stupid coach.  kick it and stay in the game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats Tennessee fans !!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gamble and lose, dangit.



I liked the gutsy call. Y'all been running all over them all night. UT simply made the stop at that moment. 

Good game, though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2017)

Way to go & Congrats UT with a strong ending!  

Not so much GT for a bad, weak ending.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

Ain't gonna lie, that one HURT !!  Oh well... Thank I'll hava nother drank . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats UT, bros. Heckofva come back.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 4, 2017)

I agreed with 2 point try - didn't like the call. Congrats UT  -heckuva game.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT OWNS the sec !!!!


Lets see Bama beat FSU
Tenn beat GT. Not pretty but a win is a Win.
Who owns who? 
But one thing is for sure GT ain't got nothing to be ashamed of. They Are tuff and the should have won it.
Tenn. got real lucky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Lets see Bama beat FSU
> Tenn beat GT. Not pretty but a win is a Win.
> Who owns who?
> But one thing is for sure GT ain't got nothing to be ashamed of. They Are tuff and the should have won it.
> Tenn. got real lucky.





Shaddup, and carry your old senile/ alzeimer self to bed . .  hehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2017)

1980 Killa Delete, 1980 . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2017)

I gotz to crash fo I get banded . .


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 5, 2017)

I luv Quack night night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to crash fo I get banded . .



 sorry yall lost quack. i disagree with the call. only go for 2 when they make you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> sorry yall lost quack. i disagree with the call. only go for 2 when they make you




Well, in all reality... If they wouldn't have "pooched" it on the field goal, they would have won..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 5, 2017)

Tech's Qb play is going to make them a team to reckoned with.
In the ACC- premier conference in the land


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sure was funny reading through this thread. Good game Tech. Yall should have won that one.  On the other side,  I don't know what to make of that game. We had 5 starters out, 6 when you take Jennings out in the 2nd. We contained the run outside better than I thought we would.  They attacked the middle where 2nd and 3rd string LBs and a backup DT was.  They attacked Justin Martin in passing,  which needs to have his scholarship revoked. 
Because of that and the style of GT's offense,  I don't know what to think about our defense still. Our offense,  going back to last year is slow to start for whatever reason.  They did a good job of keeping Jennings covered up and putting pressure on a new QB from the LT, where our starter was suspended for last  night's game.  I was not impressed with the new OCs play calling. It'll be the UF/UGA game before we really know what we have.  I'm not concerned for the offense,  it's the injury prone d


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Sure was funny reading through this thread. Good game Tech. Yall should have won that one.  On the other side,  I don't know what to make of that game. We had 5 starters out, 6 when you take Jennings out in the 2nd. We contained the run outside better than I thought we would.  They attacked the middle where 2nd and 3rd string LBs and a backup DT was.  They attacked Justin Martin in passing,  which needs to have his scholarship revoked.
> Because of that and the style of GT's offense,  I don't know what to think about our defense still. Our offense,  going back to last year is slow to start for whatever reason.  They did a good job of keeping Jennings covered up and putting pressure on a new QB from the LT, where our starter was suspended for last  night's game.  I was not impressed with the new OCs play calling. It'll be the UF/UGA game before we really know what we have.  I'm not concerned for the offense,  it's the injury prone d



Is there EVER a year you don't whine about injuries and use it as an excuse for the Vols sucking?

Surprise you didn't say something like "Vanilla"....


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2017)

Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2017)

Whaaaaaat in da world?
I go to bed with Tech up 21-7 and did a double take when i saw the score this morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2017)

10rc has a knack for those come backs. Congrats on the W


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

daily volsux and cpj is an idiot.


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Sep 5, 2017)

Folks say CPJ should have kicked it to stay in the game don't really understand the rules. Next overtime they have two go for two anyways, it was a good choice to try and end it. I just don't like the play call. A midline or rocket toss would have been better.

GaTech has a good team, they will be contenders for the coastal. 

Either someone sacrificed a blue-tick hound on the mountain or Butch Jones should buy a lotto ticket. 655 total yard of O for tech to the vols 369. 

Marshall is making good reads at QB, he can throw passes when needed and Benson at the B-back is powerful runner. There is a video of him doing 3 squat reps at 600lbs floating out there.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2017)

Either Tech is under rated or the volsux are over rated. That's all I got for you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Either Tech is under rated or the volsux are over rated. That's all I got for you.



stop messing with us. dogs have a chance now. heard it here first. run that o line up stairs til they vomit and decide to block for a change. make the most of it while mr west coast is convalesing this year and move on with fromm.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is there EVER a year you don't whine about injuries and use it as an excuse for the Vols sucking?
> 
> Surprise you didn't say something like "Vanilla"....



I'm not whining.  Pointed out that GT attacked that area and that I'm not sure what our D will look like


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm not whining.  Pointed out that GT attacked that area and that I'm not sure what our D will look like



I consider whining when you go straight into "excuse" mode.. 

You probably don't, considering you've been in "excuse" mode for more than a decade and a half..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2017)

rejfoxtrot said:


> Folks say CPJ should have kicked it to stay in the game don't really understand the rules. Next overtime they have two go for two anyways, it was a good choice to try and end it. I just don't like the play call. A midline or rocket toss would have been better.
> 
> GaTech has a good team, they will be contenders for the coastal.
> 
> ...




Going for it was 100% the right call IMO, too bad it didn't work out.  Handed that game to TN with our poor field goal kicking.  Oh well.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Either Tech is under rated or the volsux are over rated. That's all I got for you.



I'm gonna go with D. All of the above.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2017)

Both Techs kicking games appear to be weaknesses.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 5, 2017)

rejfoxtrot said:


> Folks say CPJ should have kicked it to stay in the game don't really understand the rules. Next overtime they have two go for two anyways, it was a good choice to try and end it. I just don't like the play call.


This. He had one guaranteed play to try and win, and they'd been killing UT on short yardage all night. They'd already lost two fumbles, their FG unit was clearly not a lock beyond PAT range, and they weren't showing any signs of being able to stop UT from scoring. I'd take my chances there too. Keep the ball with your play makers; last night, that meant the offense.

None of the actual GT fans in the room had any complaints.

I will say that Marshall looked wise beyond his years for GT, and Marquez Callaway was impressive for the Vols. They both stood out.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 5, 2017)

It was a heck of a game. Hope we don't make a habit of these OT finishes. It's rough on my blood pressure. GA Tech came to play and out played us for most of the game. That QB for Tek is really fast, and will go far if he stays healthy. Tennessee has a lot of improving to do if they want to compete for the East this year. UGA looks to have the edge for now. We do play the gatas in week 3, so we will see. Proud of the overall effort of the Vols for this game. Ya'll can hate em, but they never gave up and are now 1-0 to show for it. That's all I got.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 5, 2017)

Tech was stomping a hole in 10rc
Just saying


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2017)

Good luck to GT rest of the year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Sure was funny reading through this thread. Good game Tech. Yall should have won that one.  On the other side,  I don't know what to make of that game. We had 5 starters out, 6 when you take Jennings out in the 2nd. We contained the run outside better than I thought we would.  They attacked the middle where 2nd and 3rd string LBs and a backup DT was.  They attacked Justin Martin in passing,  which needs to have his scholarship revoked.
> Because of that and the style of GT's offense,  I don't know what to think about our defense still. Our offense,  going back to last year is slow to start for whatever reason.  They did a good job of keeping Jennings covered up and putting pressure on a new QB from the LT, where our starter was suspended for last  night's game.  I was not impressed with the new OCs play calling. It'll be the UF/UGA game before we really know what we have.  I'm not concerned for the offense,  it's the injury prone d






This is what it sounds like, when doves cry! When doves cry! 



rhbama3 said:


> Whaaaaaat in da world?
> I go to bed with Tech up 21-7 and did a double take when i saw the score this morning!



You've went to bed and missed 2 great comebacks, dude. This is what makes college football such an interesting game. Games are never over till a Vol lady sings! 



brownceluse said:


> 10rc has a knack for those come backs. Congrats on the W



Yup! Ol lady luck has been on the side of UT for 2 years now. 



Nitram4891 said:


> Going for it was 100% the right call IMO, too bad it didn't work out.  Handed that game to TN with our poor field goal kicking.  Oh well.



I agree, and said this earlier. Y'all were running all over UT and no reason to believe you couldn't punch it in that close. You just have to tip your hat to UT, they made a heck of a stop.

And I am very impressed with the Tech QB. That joker is tough! Y'all keep playing like you did last night, and y'all could make some noise in the ACC. I truly believe that. I'm certainly not a Tech fan, just keeping it real!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'm gonna go with D. All of the above.



I agree and it is beyond me how Paul Johnson and Butch Jones still have HC jobs.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I agree and it is beyond me how Paul Johnson and Butch Jones still have HC jobs.



This. Especially Johnson


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I agree and it is beyond me how Paul Johnson and Butch Jones still have HC jobs.





Throwback said:


> This. Especially Johnson



Let's face it. GT is never going to be a powerhouse. The academics are just too tough for 75% of the players on SEC teams. That leaves them with having to go to a razzle dazzle gimmick offense. Say what you want, it worked on the Volsux last night right up until the last play. More importantly their D was stout and kept UT shut down until the 4th quarter. That Marshall kid is their talent and he's good.

On the flip side Butch "Brick" Jones has no excuse. The Volsux offense should have been scoring on every possession. That game should never have gone to overtime and UT should never have been behind on the scoreboard. Time of Possession tells the story - GT - 41:18, UT - 18:17. The Jackets were all over the Volsux like a cheap suit. 

Volsux was my pick but I was cheering for the bees.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> That leaves them with having to go to a razzle dazzle gimmick offense.


It's a bit gimmicky, but "razzle dazzle"? The triple option? In a game suddenly full of read-option, 8 wide receiver sets, passing 80 times a game, silliness I'm not sure "razzle dazzle" is the term I'd use.



joepuppy said:


> Ya'll can hate em, but they never gave up and are now 1-0 to show for it.


If by "They" you mean, this guy...







...then, yes.


----------



## Katalee (Sep 5, 2017)

Go for the win at home , the tie on the road. This was a really a home game for Tech. No excuses Tennessee made the play , Tennessee won the game . Congratulations. Move on Jacksonville State Saturday, they are no one to overlook.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2017)

This was a moral victory for UT.


----------



## lampern (Sep 6, 2017)

It was a good game.

Enjoyed watching it


----------



## Coenen (Sep 6, 2017)

Katalee said:


> Move on Jacksonville State Saturday, they are no one to overlook.


I love my Gamecocks, but I don't think they can play enough offense to contend with an FBS opponent this year. If the defense can make a play or two though, it could be interesting for a while.

As always, keep an eye of DE #40, Darius Jackson. He's an excellent young football player.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 6, 2017)

Coenen said:


> It's a bit gimmicky, but "razzle dazzle"? The triple option? In a game suddenly full of read-option, 8 wide receiver sets, passing 80 times a game, silliness I'm not sure "razzle dazzle" is the term I'd use.
> 
> If by "They" you mean, this guy...
> 
> ...



There were 10 others on the field with him. But in the absence of Jennings and Kirkland, I am glad to see him step up.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This was a moral victory for UT.



It also counts as a W on our record, believe it or not. A win is a win. We got outplayed for 4 quarters and came home with the win. Much improvement is needed on the Vols D, but it was a decent test for the season opener. Tech is not elite, but they are not a pushover either. Just ask ole Kirby.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 6, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> There were 10 others on the field with him. But in the absence of Jennings and Kirkland, I am glad to see him step up.


I know all about that "it's a team game" business, but let's be honest, Callaway saved the game for UT. He was their best play maker on Monday by a pretty wide margin.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 6, 2017)

Coenen said:


> I know all about that "it's a team game" business, but let's be honest, Callaway saved the game for UT. He was their best play maker on Monday by a pretty wide margin.



Agreed. He stood out when we needed it the most.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2017)

Coenen said:


> It's a bit gimmicky, but "razzle dazzle"? The triple option? In a game suddenly full of read-option, 8 wide receiver sets, passing 80 times a game, silliness I'm not sure "razzle dazzle" is the term I'd use.



I'm an SEC guy. We're into smash mouth power rushing between the tackles. The closest thing we got to the triple option is the toss sweep so yeah, triple option is definitely razzle dazzle.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 6, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Agreed. He stood out when we needed it the most.



Can't forget Lil ole 3* John Kelly. Made a handful of fine plays.  Avg. 7 ypc.
No one knew how good Calloway was.  He would have busted out against UF, or UGA. Now everyone knows.  Hurts to lose Jennings though


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2017)

UT looked tough the east is theirs to lose this year. Once their O got rolling the tech D couldn't stop the train. Not gonna lie UT is only going to get better this may just be the year Butch puts it together.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2017)

roll tide.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 7, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> UT looked tough


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hurts to lose Jennings though



Setting up another "excuse" train..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 7, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Going for it was 100% the right call IMO, too bad it didn't work out.  Handed that game to TN with our poor field goal kicking.  Oh well.



The JJ Green fumble was the killer imo.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> The JJ Green fumble was the killer imo.



not having an absolute stellar kicker on scholarship at one of the best academic univ in the state of ga was the killer for tek. bama needs a reliable kicker too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Setting up another "excuse" train..



The guy is a invaluable play maker. He will be needed and missed, but not making excuses.  Of course if you lose a close game,  one could only wonder what it would have been like with their best weapon. 

Take him out against yall last year.  Would we have made that play? Would we have even attempted it? Some people are game changers,  he's one of them.


----------

